# Retained placenta/uterus infection??



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

A lady called me last Tuesday and told me that her LaMancha doe had kidded on Saturday with twins. She said that doe's milk production was very low and she wasn't wanting to eat. She was also bleeding quite a bit. She thought the doe might have a retained placenta, but then she said that on Sunday there was a bubble hanging out, and the next day it was gone. I told her that it was the placenta, and that meant she had passed it. I went out to her house Tuesday and checked the goat out. Her temperature was normal (103) and she wasn't bleeding anymore. Her milking production was still very low, but she did nibble a little bit of alfalfa. The lady had gone to the feed store and gotten some uterine boluses. The guy told her to put one in the uterus once a day for three days. You can't do that after the cervix has closed back up, can you (those things are enormous!)? Well, I didn't put anything in, but I gave the doe a shot of Penicillin, to combat any bacteria there might have been in her uterus, and some Nutridrench and figured she'd be fine, as she didn't seem to have any more problems. The next day the lady called me back and said the doe had a yellow discharge. I told her that she needed to call the vet, and she ended up taking the goat in for an exam. The vet said she didn't know what was wrong with the goat.  (I've never had any luck with the vets around here :wallbang:...) Anyway, she did say to put the goat on Penicillin for three days. Does it sound like she might still have part of the placenta in there? Or could it be metritis?

Thank you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Penicillin needs to be a 5 day regime. 
She's going to have to get up close & personal but if her rear end doesnt smell like a slaughter house she is probably ok.
She will bleed off & on for a few weeks.
A shot of B complex will help with appetite, it is not uncommon for a doe who has just kidded to be a little off her usual feed consumption for a day or two.
Is she nursing her kids? Up & about? Bright eyes?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

No, she's not nursing. The lady is hand raising the kids. The doe seemed a bit tired, but her eyes didn't seem unusually dull, at least not for her condition. I'll tell the lady to check for the odor again. She's going to start the Penicillin now, should that clear up the discharge?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the goat has a uterine infection, I would actually do a full 7 day course and make sure the penicillin is given twice a day for the 7 days. I don't mess around with uterine infections. I would also be giving her B Complex shots and Probios daily.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless it is foul, no need to worry about discharge. Her body is cleaning out.
If she hasnt started the Pen G I wouldnt even bother unless doe had to have alot of assistance.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

There was no assistance required at the birth. So, it doesn't sound like there is still part of the placenta in there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There could be. Unless she saw the whole placenta, there could be some retained.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How hot is it where you all are? If it is hot she needs to be offered cold water and I would give three buckets 1. Molasses water, 2. Electrolyte water and 3. just good fresh cold water. 

I do the three when it is hot out and not drinking. The Molasses water well it is sweet and will give energy to her, electrolyte well that says it all and same with pain water. I have gone as far as puttling old bowls in the freezer with water and giving them ice water. 

I would do the B Comples shot for sure as well. Are they sure there were not any babies retained in there?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Giving the pen G for 7 days wont hurt especially if she is acting off or acting lethargic she could have and infection brewing..
I agree B complex is good to give Sub Q
Keep a watch on her temp.
If there is a part of the placenta in there..her body should absorb it..the Pen G will help prevent infection in this case

keeping her hydrated is very important... 
Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll tell my friend about the Pen G, B Complex and hydration. Hopefully that'll help.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

First things first. Tell her to never listed to the idiot who told her to do 1 bolus a day for 3 days. Not only is that not possible but if it were you would be cramming more bad stuff in there each time you tried to put another one. We like to do 2 (we have big goats) after a problem kidding if needed. As for anti biotic you want to hit her with a lot the first day. Can give 2 or 3 different kinds if you want and then keep em on one for 10 days. These kind of infects are dangerous. We also give Banamine at at the same time we do the anti biotic. It will help with pain and swelling.

Now if it is a retained placentathen there is a very good chance that doe will never kid again. So the more you do for her now the better chance you will have at having a viable doe next season. And as this is going to be very hard on the doe, if it were me, Id not even milk her and just dry her up before she starts. She is going to need every ounce of strength to fight the infection.


----------

